# Harman Accentra VS Enviro M55 pellet insert heat output?



## 1Dtml (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone have have a direct comparison of the heat output of these two pellet inserts?

I have to remove my zero-clearance fireplace to install an insert, and I love the zero clearance cabinet option of the Accentra, but I can build the enclosure for the Enviro M55 if there are many advantages to the M55 starting with heat output.

Any other comparison information will be greatly appreciated, ease of rail systems, noisiness, easy to maintain??

Thanks to all,

1D


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Nov 29, 2011)

According to the spec sheets, the Enviro puts out 55k BTU's max where the Accentra puts out 42kBTU's.  Fairly big difference in my opinion.


----------



## 1Dtml (Nov 29, 2011)

Cincinnati Kid said:
			
		

> According to the spec sheets, the Enviro puts out 55k BTU's max where the Accentra puts out 42kBTU's.  Fairly big difference in my opinion.



That seems to be the case, but I was hoping for someone that may have used both in the same or similar install because I just left a thread involving the black magic of these ratings vs burn rates, and efficiencies (very confusing).

The other thing that is confusing me is the manufacture differences on how many square foot house or room that each brand covers, for the BTU vs Sq/ft math is definitely far different between manufacturers.

I appreciate all information that I can get, so thanks so much for your input.

1D


----------



## Marc P (Nov 29, 2011)

The ratings seem to be only rough guidelines. I know layouts differ, but so far I am heating a 2300 sf 1928 farmhouse with my Accentra insert mostly on lowest settings. I do have good insulation and I haven't had any zero degree nights, but the unit still has a lot of output to go. Couldn't be happier so far.


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 29, 2011)

i have the 2 sitting side by side in my showroom....the 55 is more powerful, no doubt.


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 29, 2011)

Before I bought my M55 CI, I was able to compare the two units at the dealer. Both were installed and running, siting side by side. The Accentra seemed to have more force behind the air, but the M55 was pushing out hotter air for sure. Plus, the M55 is much quieter (although this may not be the case now with the new heat exchange blower that is being installed).

The other pro's (in my opinion) were the BUT's, thermostat control and service rail that it is built onto.

Edit: That should be BTU's not BUT's!


----------



## pfmaloney (Nov 29, 2011)

Both have a rail system, but I believe only the Accentra has an option for the 
OAK to connect to the frame.  This allows you to pull the unit out without having to disconnect the OAK.
Based on my experience with the Accentra and the posts I've seen from M55 owners, I would say that the Harman has a better air wash.


----------



## 1Dtml (Nov 30, 2011)

I see a lot of Harman users use the room temperature thermostat control, so do any of you Enviro users have these hooked up to thermostats, and if so do these work well?

Thanks for all your input.

1D


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, I have mine hooked up to a Filtrete T-stat and it works great. Right now it is in the Auto/Off mode since the temps have been so mild but normally it is the Hi/Lo mode with the T-stat set at 68 and swing of -1.5*. The t-stat is NOT in the same room as the stove, I have it outside of the room the stove is in and next to the stairs going to the second floor. And that is a nice feature of the M55, you are not restricted to just monitoring the temp of the room the stove is in.


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 30, 2011)

I get this a lot from customers, here's the skinny:

The M55 is a very large BTU stove, runs quieter on a low heat setting (no pellet dropping sound) but the M55 relies largely on convection for heat transfer. It has a better heat exchanger. IF you remove the fuel restriction plate in the hopper you could get up to 77,000 BTU's but you have to relocate the high limit switch.

The Harman Accentra, like all Harman Stoves, shares the heat transfer in both radiant and convection. Harman Stoves have the ability to run with the room fan down to almost off...which makes the much quieter on higher heat settings. Harman Stoves are easier to use, slide out, pick up, clean and maintain.

I want to be a fan of the m55 but there are things about that stove that bother me. Anyone new to pellets that gets this stove has issues to get over the learning curve...it just has too many options. IMHO, many dealers do a poor job of teaching the principles of combustion to stove owners, this is the root of most needless service calls.

Harman stoves allow pyrolysis to happen in a very natural way (top down), therefore the stove becomes somewhat "hands off" for operation. the M55 is very much "hand on"

I'd take an Accentra over an M55 any day.


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 30, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> I get this a lot from customers, here's the skinny:
> 
> The M55 is a very large BTU stove, runs quieter on a low heat setting (no pellet dropping sound) but the M55 relies largely on convection for heat transfer. It has a better heat exchanger. IF you remove the fuel restriction plate in the hopper you could get up to 77,000 BTU's but you have to relocate the high limit switch.
> 
> ...


The Accentra was on the top of my list when I was looking at stoves. It is a great stove and there are lots of members here that rave about them, but the M55 just seemed to be a better fit for me.


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, sory didnt mean to suggest owners should remove the feed plate, then again enviro shouldnt hide a manual reset switch either....somewhat akin to SBI making a control board that locks a out a user out....


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 30, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> Yeah, sory didnt mean to suggest owners should remove the feed plate, then again enviro shouldnt hide a manual reset switch either....somewhat akin to SBI making a control board that locks a out a user out....



Huh??? Many stove require covers removed to get to the hi limit switch. Name one that is in your face? So your saying that the high limit is easy to get to on the Accentra? How?

Talk about something that is quirky, How many hours does it take for a Harman to shutdown? How many owners get tired of waiting and just rip the plug out? And how many controllers get winked in the process? How about them flaky pots on the controller? 

IMHO, They are both good units. Each has there pro's and con's. But if you want to get into a pissing match? Stuff will fly from both sides. If the OP wants max BTU's then the M55 wins hands down.


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 30, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> smwilliamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The high limit is wicked easy to get to on a Harman....cause the do not have one. What I'm saying....is that in the M55 manual there is no mention of where the high limit actually is....other than call your dealer for service. Why would they screw and silicone the switch in a hidden area and make it manual reset. Another fine example of a product engineered with no end user in mind. If you are going to to put something like call your dealer for service...or include a labor in a warranty, it would be helpful to sell your product only through dealers that actually have service people....yes?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 30, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Call your dealer"

Hah! About every manual I have ever look at or read has them words in there! Including Harman's! I have a Harman dealer in my area that have "0" service personal on staff. They sub there stuff out. Yet the Enviro dealer the next town over has more than one on duty. Go figure!

Never bothered to look for a high limit, Most of the Harmans I have had my hands on where for messed up ESP's. But a unit that can't shut itself down is gonna be smart enough to not be required to have over fire protection? Yeah that sounds logical!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 30, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> smwilliamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put em up...Put em up


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 30, 2011)

Damn, That looks just like me! :red:


----------



## John97 (Nov 30, 2011)

Harman Accentra was at the top of my list too.  I made an attempt to check out the Enviro but I made 3 trips to the local dealer and they were closed each time.  I checked the BBB as suggested by a member here and found they had a ton of unresolved complaints.  

Ended up going with the Quadrafire Mt. Vernon AE but I do have some regrets I couldn't give the Enviro a closer look because it looks like a fine unit.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd say the OP will be happy with either.  Yes, one nice thing about the Accentra insert is that it does incorporate the OAK into the sliding rail system.  So, when you slide the stove back, it automatically connects both the OAK and the exhaust.  Enviro skipped this important detail and left us end users to figure it out on our own.   But, I don't think the Accentra's rail system lets you slide it out very far...so truly getting back there for maintenance may be a problem.  The Enviro's system allows you to basically pull the stove all the way out so you can get back there behind the stove for maintenance.

The Accentra has the blower on the bottom of the unit which is about the worst possible spot to get to for cleaning, especially on an insert where the hearth is close to the floor.  Don't know what they were thinking when they designed that.  My M55 has been a piece of cake to clean...very easy.  All blowers, motors and fans are easy to get to and easy to get in/out.

I sometimes find myself wishing I had bought the Accentra...I think they might be more efficient in heat output for the same amount of pellets burned...but that's just a feeling I get.  

Personally, if I were the OP, I'd let my wife look at both and decide based on looks.  Neither stove is perfect.  Both put out similar noise.  The M55 will put out more heat on high, but then most of us don't ever do that as it will suck the pellets down like they are going out of style. ;-)


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 30, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> What I'm saying....is that in the M55 manual there is no mention of where the high limit actually is....other than call your dealer for service. Why would they screw and silicone the switch in a hidden area and make it manual reset. Another fine example of a product engineered with no end user in mind. If you are going to to put something like call your dealer for service...or include a labor in a warranty, it would be helpful to sell your product only through dealers that actually have service people....yes?



You are wrong about the high limit switch.  It is under a metal button in the hopper area.  No silicone that I'm aware of.  Pop the button off, click the switch, pop the button back.  If you can't do this, then you shouldn't own a pellet stove as it's as basic as it gets.  Also, Enviro has this info in their Quick Reference Guide on the M55.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 30, 2011)

I will be the 1st to say something about the Multi-fuel capability of the Enviro. It can burn just about anything.

Not knocking Harman. They make a Great stove. And in a side by side cpmparison. If they were both running full tilt. It may be a wash. As BTU is input rating. The ouput is a different story. The Harman has a better heat exchange system (hands down). 

The Harman can burn a 50/50 pellet to corn mix. But in the event pellets ever become scarce or overly expensive. Then burning Paper/Cardboard/Grass pellets or any number of other Bio-mass would be a great option. 

Also Harmans can run quite a few bags without cleaning (when set right) but the agitator in the burn pot of the 55 will eject anything that becomes troublesome.

My next freestanding upstairs will be a multi-fuel. Just for the agitator and knowing that when push comes to shove, I can burn multiple other fuels. 

Buy what you like and what you think will make you happy. I should have gone with my Gut and got the stove I originally wanted. But because I was "New" to pellets, I picked the Quad because they are the easist stoves to run. Love my stove to death, and heated my home on its own for yrs without any help from the LP furnace. But I want something that has user input. Something I can "tinker" with.

Good luck and keep is posted.


----------



## Trickyrick (Nov 30, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> I'd say the OP will be happy with either.  Yes, one nice thing about the Accentra insert is that it does incorporate the OAK into the sliding rail system.  So, when you slide the stove back, it automatically connects both the OAK and the exhaust.  Enviro skipped this important detail and left us end users to figure it out on our own.   But, I don't think the Accentra's rail system lets you slide it out very far...so truly getting back there for maintenance may be a problem.  The Enviro's system allows you to basically pull the stove all the way out so you can get back there behind the stove for maintenance.
> 
> The Accentra has the blower on the bottom of the unit which is about the worst possible spot to get to for cleaning, especially on an insert where the hearth is close to the floor.  Don't know what they were thinking when they designed that.  My M55 has been a piece of cake to clean...very easy.  All blowers, motors and fans are easy to get to and easy to get in/out.
> 
> ...



I own an Accentra and you can pull the stove out completely off of the rails onto say a cart and take it out to the garage once a year for a teardown cleaning.  You leave all the piping behind and do nto have to do anything to disconnect the the exhaust or the OAK.


----------



## 1Dtml (Dec 1, 2011)

Oops, sorry for starting a Chevy vs Ford argument, but I'm always the optimist, for look at all the information that came from this, so thanks so much for all your help.

1D


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 2, 2012)

sorry i am new to the pellet family and have a Harman Accentra Insert and love it my question is what is the OAK never heard of it sorry for my ignorance and thanks for the info


----------



## John97 (Jan 2, 2012)

OAK = outside air kit.

It's been discussed, and discussed, and then discussed some more.  Just do a search of this forum.


----------



## 1Dtml (Jan 2, 2012)

Update and observations.
I went with the Hampton GCI60 insert (same as the M55) mainly because my dealer/installer said that the Harman didn't have enough BTU to heat my home.

My install was to replace a zero clearance fireplace, and both of these can be installed in this manner, but for those that don't want a building project go with the Harman because you can buy a prefabricated firebox for the install. I grew up doing all of the building trades, and didn't have any problems building the firebox enclosure, but the materials alone will cost close to if not as much as the prefab unit for the Harman, so the Harman install is more practical even if you count your own labor as free.

The Harman does have a quick disconnect for both the vent and the OAK, but the M55 doesn't have it for the OAK (even though the dealer claimed it did), so I have to disconnect the OAK for pull out cleaning, not a big deal, but I'm trying to give answers to the points and issues that were raised on this thread.

The answer to the noise question is simply that the Harman Accentra on high speed/heat produces quite a bit more noise than the M55, for I was able to find a dealer with a Harman running to heat the store, and I was shocked at the noise level difference.

Regarding the simplicity of operation that was brought up my observations are as follows: #1 I am new to pellet burning, so what I know I learned mostly from this forum (thanks to all, for you have been very generous with your time, and knowledge), yet I have been able to use the adjustments to burn different quality pellets. #2 different pellets need different adjustments with the M55, but I don't know if the Harman is self adjusting, or is able to be adjusted to compensate for fuel quality. #3 I have run the GCI60 on all three modes, with a T-stat and manual and all work fine.

As far as the glass wash, and cleaning I have found that the glass getting dirty seems to have more to do with the quality or content in the fuel than an inability for the stove to keep its glass clean through wash effect. The ash pan on the GCI60 is shallow, and doesn't hold too much ash so this needs to be attended to with some frequency. I have found 5 bags of shoulder pellets is about right for ash pan needing to be emptied, and the squealing noise from the agitator reported on these forums can be used as a warning to empty the ash pan, for once it is emptied the noise goes away. I haven't done a major break down cleaning but the normal one week cleanings are very simple, and there are videos on youtube that show this.

As far as the BTU difference between these two stoves?
As it turns out my home (8 years old, very good insulation and windows, 2100sq/ft 2 story with paddle fans in most rooms) has zero problems being heated by this unit so far. I know it is very early and the season has been mild, but at 20*F outside I can overheat the house on the #2 setting on manual with shoulder pellets.
In the end I believe that the Harman would have easily been able to heat my home also, but I am very happy with my purchase.

I would be happy to help answer any questions regarding the GCI60 or the install if needed, for those needing assistance.
Here is a link to my install information with pictures:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/84537/

Here is the unit after the install, and I still have to finish the mantel and odds and ends, but she is heating like a charm!


----------



## John97 (Jan 2, 2012)

That's a fine looking unit.  Best of luck with it.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 2, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## flynfrfun (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm curious as to what the average price difference is between the Enviro M55 and the GCI-60?  I know my dealer has M55's for something like $32-3500.


----------



## libirm (Jan 2, 2012)

O Brother - I'm with you fellas 
http://youtu.be/9xJkUyotSc4


----------



## 1Dtml (Jan 2, 2012)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to what the average price difference is between the Enviro M55 and the GCI-60?  I know my dealer has M55's for something like $32-3500.



That's a very good price, so is that a current peak season price?
I paid $3749.00 for the GCI-60 insert.

Speaking of prices do you know how much the Enviro M55 steel free standing unit goes for because I'm thinking of this unit for my basement?

1D


----------



## flynfrfun (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmm...interesting.  I was under the impression that the GCI-60 was cheaper.  The highest price of the M55 that I saw when I bought mine was $4000 and that was during the big $1500 tax credit so all the dealers had stove prices maxxed out.  I've heard of some on this forum finding them for as low as $3000.

Don't know if it's a peak season price, but that's what my dealer had them marked at about a month ago when I went into his shop.


----------



## Bewarm (Jan 3, 2012)

1Dtml said:
			
		

> Update and observations.
> I went with the Hampton GCI60 insert (same as the M55) mainly because my dealer/installer said that the Harman didn't have enough BTU to heat my home.
> 
> My install was to replace a zero clearance fireplace, and both of these can be installed in this manner, but for those that don't want a building project go with the Harman because you can buy a prefabricated firebox for the install. I grew up doing all of the building trades, and didn't have any problems building the firebox enclosure, but the materials alone will cost close to if not as much as the prefab unit for the Harman, so the Harman install is more practical even if you count your own labor as free.
> ...



Very Nice...Enjoy!!


----------



## derbydude (Sep 4, 2014)

1Dtml said:


> That's a very good price, so is that a current peak season price?
> I paid $3749.00 for the GCI-60 insert.
> 
> Speaking of prices do you know how much the Enviro M55 steel free standing unit goes for because I'm thinking of this unit for my basement?
> ...



Why do you say the GCI60 is the same as the M55? 
Where in CT did you buy the GCI60? Are you happy with it so far - 2yrs..?


----------



## MountainSean (Sep 4, 2014)

derbydude said:


> Why do you say the GCI60 is the same as the M55?
> Where in CT did you buy the GCI60? Are you happy with it so far - 2yrs..?


I can't answer where the stove was purchased, but the GCI60 is the same as the M55 Insert because Sherwood Industries, the company who makes Enviro stoves, makes the GCI60 for Regency. It is a clone of the M55.


----------

